# Audi Gauge Cluster font



## M1ke (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know what the name of the font is that audi used for this 09 TT gauge cluster? I'm going to try my hand at custom gauge faces and would like to use this font / typeface.

Thanks


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You using the same font defeats the purpose, no?


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

It is prob a custom one. I cant think of any companies now pulling fonts of a database...(aka word or in design or anything like that)


----------

